# Kevin Garnett is this years Jason Kidd



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why is that Jason Kidd didn't get the true props he deserves until he joined the Nets last year? He should of been a MVP candiate in Phoenix yet he didn't get serious consideration until last year. Same thing is happening with KG this year. Last year most people didn't even have him in their top 5 players list, now he is one of the frontrunners for MVP.

Garnett has been this good all along, why all the due credit all of a sudden? Are more of you buying league pass?


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Garnett has been this good all along, why all the due credit all of a sudden? Are more of you buying league pass?


:laugh: 

How true...


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Last year most people didn't even have him in their top 5 players list, now he is one of the frontrunners for MVP.


Kevin Garnett was a 6-10 guy last year. The NBA's selection of first team allNBA was an accurate evalution of last years top 5 players.


----------



## Reechards2 (Feb 25, 2003)

This is a very easy question to answer.

Last year Kidd leads New Jersey to the Finals, and his team had a much better season than his Phoenix team ever did. Now Garnett has Minnesota 17 games over .500%, which is a lot better than last season. All this with the same supporting cast.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I think Kidd's case is simple, he played very well for the Suns but he never did anything else than getting into first round. When he joined the Nets he changed a loser team into the one with the best record of the East, and later he lead them into the Finals, that makes a big difference when it comes to be in a good position in the MVP race.
You got a point about Garnett though, last year he was already playing very well and the T-Wolves got more than 50 victories, I think, still few people talked about him as an MVP, whereas this year he seems to be one of the favorites.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> I think Kidd's case is simple, he played very well for the Suns but he never did anything else than getting into first round. When he joined the Nets he changed a loser team into the one with the best record of the East, and later he lead them into the Finals, that makes a big difference when it comes to be in a good position in the MVP race.
> You got a point about Garnett though, last year he was already playing very well and the T-Wolves got more than 50 victories, I think, still few people talked about him as an MVP, whereas this year he seems to be one of the favorites.


Yeah but the Suns fell apart last season. So they went from "not doing anything else than getting into first round" to not making it period. When your supporting cast is Shawn Marion, Cliff Robinson and Rodney Rogers and you take them to 51 wins in the loaded West you deserve MVP consideration.

IV Garnett was just as good last year. The Wolves aren't even ahead of last years pace.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

KG's number are better in every category this year. Last year they started off great and finished slow. 

Kobe
Kidd
Tmac
Duncan
Shaq

all were easily the top five in 2002


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> KG's number are better in every category this year. Last year they started off great and finished slow.
> 
> Kobe
> ...


I don't think that 2 more points per game, 1 rebound and half assists are such a big reason change from a 6-10 player into a top MVP race contender.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

The Timberwolves are 9-1 since the all star break. I think he has a shot at the MVP if he continues playing as he has done recently


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that 2 more points per game, 1 rebound and half assists are such a big reason change from a 6-10 player into a top MVP race contender.


Kg's FG% is up 3% to .500.
He has improved his three ball from 32% to 35%
2 points, 1 rebound, 1/2 an assist, 1/2 a steal, blocks are the same, but you dont think thats improvement? Its almost every stat on the sheet. Not to mention, I'm sure his double doubles are up because he's leading the league in that stat too. 

Last year KG was top 6 IMO, now that his game has gotten better and Jason Kidd's stats dont look the same, I bumped Kidd down and KG up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man all you have to do is watch the games it isn't about numbers its how he's playing the games. Last year he was criticized rightly so for not making the plays at the end of games . This year if you watch the games he's making all the winning plays rather it be him closing out games with a score or him setting up Wally for an open J. He's been much more effective in the 4th quarter of games this year so there's a difference although the stats might not say it. He's much more of a leader on the floor directing where the ball goes on the floor. 

I for one give him his props for stepping up his intangibles because thats what team leaders do. To me he's been the leagues best all around player this year in all facets of the game. I think Kobe's the MVP for dragging the Lakers with the burst he's put on and he's the leagues most talented. But KG's the league's most versatile by far. One moment he guards TMac the Next Tim Duncan the Next he's on on Andre Miller thats versatility.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Kg's FG% is up 3% to .500.
> ...


Of course I think it's improvement, everybody can see that. My point is, I don't understand how this guy was only a 6-10 player for last year for you when he scored 2 less points and grab 1 less board, whereas this year is a top MVP contender.


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

Clutch Tenshi. He's stepped up in the clutch and is taking control of the team in the 4th quarter. I watched or listened to all 82 games last year and Kevin in the 4th would back someone down to the basket, then kick it out to Anthony Peeler! He doesn't to that anymore he takes it to the hole or backs them done and takes the fadaway. He is the second best player in the game right now behind Kobe. That's it. Simple as that. In my opinion he's the MVP. Kobe is better, but not , more valuble.


----------

